# Shotguns for Wild Boars?



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Apparently where I hunt in Saskatchewan, wild boars are becoming a problem. They have been sighted on numerous occasions in the zones I frequent (although I have yet to see one).

My question is, what would you recommend to take a wild boar down with in the world of shotguns? Would a large buckshot size do the trick at close range? Or would I have to go with a rifled slug?

Just don't want a tusk up the ***...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

At close range some #1 buck should get the job done. I would make sure to have a full tube of them though, boars are mean.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, just my two cents, but your only going to tick off a boar with any buckshot unless he is real close (already tusking your behind). Even the domestic animals have a heavy cartilage that develops with age, and protects the heart lung area. If your carrying a shotgun carry slugs with you. I suppose if he is five or six yards the heaviest buckshot would do it, but do you want to wait until he is that close. You will not get a second shot at that range if you don't stop him.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Plainsman,
Hevi-shot now has a 12 ga. 9 pellet oo Buck load that is supposed to put all 9 pellets in a 20" circle at 40 yards. That would be some mean stuff!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe that would do the trick.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I was specifically looking at that Hevi-Shot load already, wondering if that would do the trick...

I was on HuntingFootage.com today and some of those people seem a little crazy...From what I have heard of these animals, you don't want to get too close to them, yet I saw a couple of videos where guys were stalking herds of them with bows and shooting at inside 20 yards.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

carry some slugs, buck shot would be poor choice for the reason Plainsman stated. I've watched them get up and run off after taking a rem 7mm in the shoulder. How mean they are is highly overrated they runaway like deer I've eased up on many of them and as soon as they realize your there they run just like a deer. I have a friend that catches them with pitbulls and relocates them and he doesn't even carry a gun.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Squeeker, an area I hunted a couple of times North of the Quills had a boar farm/preserve, and we talked to the guy once. He said he was one of several in Sask. that raised boars for and offered canned hunts. I gather the ones you're talking about are escapees from some operation like this? I remember him saying something about his boars chasing the sports up into trees once in a while.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, it is the escapees that would be the reason for this...The other scenerio is when a game farm goes under they tend to just let the animals go rather than disposing of them properly. There was an article in the Saskatoon paper just a couple of days ago in which in was stated that they are having issues with elk and bison as well. Groups are playing hot potato right now, trying to decide who's responsibility it is. For the first time in my life, I side with the government when they say more responsibility should be on the game farm owner. These owners in my mind are about as irresponsible as it gets.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hunt them on average, once a week.
Buckshot will roll them at 40 yards. Slugs too if you can hit them. I have killed them with bird shot at 10 yards or so... They are NOT mean unless you get one cornered or have a sow with pigs... Waaayyy to many "horror stories" about them that are the exception, rather than the rule. I have been run on only two occaisions in the last 20 years... because of little pigs or one that was backed in a corner.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Guides in Alaska use shotguns for bear protection. I think a boar is a little smaller


----------

